# How to Dispose of Used Gravel?



## Superman (9 Aug 2009)

I have some old substrate that I need to get rid of, do I just take it to tip?


----------



## chump54 (9 Aug 2009)

have you got a garden? would be good conditioner for poor draining soil?

Chris


----------



## rawr (9 Aug 2009)

Our bin men are quite good and take just about anything as long as it's in a bin bag and it isn't too heavy.


----------



## baron von bubba (9 Aug 2009)

watch the Great Escape for another idea! ;0)


----------



## samc (9 Aug 2009)

dig a hole in the garden  or use it to 'decorate' your plant pots hehe


----------



## chump54 (9 Aug 2009)

baron von bubba said:
			
		

> watch the Great Escape for another idea! ;0)


----------



## a1Matt (9 Aug 2009)

samc said:
			
		

> .... use it to 'decorate' your plant pots hehe



I do this.  Looks quite nice


----------



## Polly (9 Aug 2009)

You could wash it if it's gravel or coarse sand, rather than a substrate that has lost it's substance and then dry it in the sun, ready for another scape one day or to sell       I used an old bed sheet on the patio in full sun and spread it thinly, turning it from time to time to make sure it was all dried and then rebagged it         Waste not want not !


----------



## aaronnorth (9 Aug 2009)

i sold mine on ebay, Â£5 for laads of gravel and they collected it, i suppose you have to get lucky but forums will give you a much higher chance.


----------



## Ed Seeley (9 Aug 2009)

Mix it into your garden or even potting compost in pots Clark.  Sand and gravel will improve the drainage so good for plants that don't like it too soggy.  All the organic material in there (dirt) will break down and even help feed the plants too!


----------



## AdAndrews (9 Aug 2009)

sell it!


----------



## Stu Worrall (9 Aug 2009)

stick it ion your borders clark.  improves drainage so its a win win situation (especially round here where the ground is just clay  )


----------

